# Berried RCS? No, it's green shrimp fungus.



## Niton (15 Nov 2018)

Had a quick search but could not see anything that gave an example of a berried red cherry shrimp. 

Noticed one of mine looks to have something on its abdomen this evening. Can anyone identify if it is berried or something else that I need to attend to? It looks very green before it's swimming fins.


 

 

 

 



Hopefully the attached photos give a clear enough picture


----------



## Lee iley (15 Nov 2018)

Hard to tell from the pics you have uploaded. But she looks berried to me. 


Cheers lee


----------



## Niton (15 Nov 2018)

@Lee iley thanks for the reply. Keeping an eye on it as I'm not sure. Looks like it could be some parasite as well... Hope it's babies though!


----------



## dw1305 (15 Nov 2018)

Hi all,





Niton said:


> It looks very green before it's swimming fins.


That doesn't sound good, the eggs are like yellow grains of sugar. Have a look at <"Green Shrimp Fungus....">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Niton (15 Nov 2018)

@dw1305 yeah I've seen a few posts about that now. I'm keeping a close eye on them.


----------



## alto (16 Nov 2018)

Have a read through this thread - includes parasite treatment


----------



## Niton (16 Nov 2018)

@alto thanks for the info. I will look to isolate the shrimp tonight.


----------



## dlambe (16 Nov 2018)

Yup agree with above, it looks like Ellobiopsidae. One of my RCS got infected a few months ago, was a new one at least and no other shrimp have been infected since. Are these new shrimp?


----------



## Niton (16 Nov 2018)

@dlambe yeah had them for a week. Only one showing signs. What did you do with your infected rcs?


----------



## dlambe (16 Nov 2018)

I didn't have a spare tank but separated into a bucket with heater, as read about the parasite spreading quite rapidly if left in the tank to others. Tried treating with a general ich/parasite treatment but only lasted 2 days before it died.


----------



## Niton (16 Nov 2018)

@dlambe sorry to hear that but reading around it seems like that is the most likely outcome. At least you have not had any further infections.


----------



## dlambe (16 Nov 2018)

Yea i read around as well when treating so wasn't hopeful. Hopefully you have a better outcome


----------



## alto (16 Nov 2018)

You should report this back to the seller - this is a pre-existing condition and you should receive a refund 
I’d avoid shrimp from this seller as, since they didn’t notice on the first group, chances are you will receive more infected shrimp 
Even if new shrimp shipments are “clean” they will be exposed in the tanks upon arrival


----------



## Niton (19 Nov 2018)

So sadly the infected shrimp didn't make it. So far I don't see any signs of the others being affected. 

Here are a couple of other photos to help with possible diagnosis for others.


----------



## alto (19 Nov 2018)

Much better photos 

Sadly these also look to be infected


----------



## Niton (20 Nov 2018)

@alto these are pictures of the infected shrimp before it passed.


----------



## dlambe (20 Nov 2018)

Hopefully the others are ok. i'd keep a close eye over the next few weeks and separate any other infected ones as soon as you see anything


----------



## Niton (27 Dec 2018)

Happy update on this. There have been no further cases of green fungus. And I am pleased to say that 3 of the cherry shrimps are carrying eggs. I've scrutinised them for signs of fungus and by comparison the shrimp are showing all the signs of carrying eggs (constantly pushing water over the eggs) and I can see clearly defined egg shapes through the carapace.


----------



## Lee iley (27 Dec 2018)

That's good news then. How many cherrys have you got?


----------



## Niton (27 Dec 2018)

Lee iley said:


> That's good news then. How many cherrys have you got?


 I've got about 9 in the tank at the moment. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll have a few babies!


----------



## Lee iley (27 Dec 2018)

If you have 3 berried shrimp. You will soon have a hundred or so in no time.


----------



## Niton (27 Dec 2018)

Let's hope that the LFS wants to swap some for some fish!


----------



## Niton (15 Jan 2019)

Spotted 4 or 5 shrimplets so far.


----------

